# Rating dropping



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I went from 4.94 to 4.91 in one day. Then the next day went down to a 4.87
I have been maintaining a 4.9ish but never dropped this much in just 2 days.
At what rating does Lyft deactivate a driver and when should I really start to worry?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

The standard deactivation level for most "star rating" systems (Uber, Lyft, Postmates, and Ride|Austin here locally) is 4.6. Once you get below 4.69, it's time to worry. 

Have you gotten any specific feedback from pax on what was happening? Has it been surging more than usual lately? Pax often take out their surge pricing frustrations out on driver ratings.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Aris said:


> I went from 4.94 to 4.91 in one day. Then the next day went down to a 4.87
> I have been maintaining a 4.9ish but never dropped this much in just 2 days.
> At what rating does Lyft deactivate a driver and when should I really start to worry?


Same here. Someone called me cheap in a comment for not turning the AC on high enough, and someone flagged me for navigation. Never gotten either of these comments in years. I think it's an influx of former Uber passengers.

Not to worry -- Lyft is a sh** show, and they're desperate for drivers. You aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> The standard deactivation level for most "star rating" systems (Uber, Lyft, Postmates, and Ride|Austin here locally) is 4.6. Once you get below 4.69, it's time to worry.
> 
> Have you gotten any specific feedback from pax on what was happening? Has it been surging more than usual lately? Pax often take out their surge pricing frustrations out on driver ratings.


I hade 2 Lyft lines on separate days that I had to pick up the 2nd pax in the complete opposite direction.
Also picked up a veteran with a dirty and smelly dog which I did clean he hair up but the smell stuck throughout the night. I drive with the windows open in between rides. Used Lysol to day and it took out the smell. I did not to take the the pax but he said it was illegal not to take a service dog.
I heard Uber doesn't deactivate for low ratings anymore. Is that true?



Trump Economics said:


> Same here. Someone called me cheap in a comment for not turning the AC on high enough, and someone flagged me for navigation. Never gotten either of these comments in years. I think it's an influx of former Uber passengers.
> 
> Not worry -- Lyft is a sh** show, and they're desperate for drivers. You aren't going anywhere.


I hope so


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> The standard deactivation level for most "star rating" systems (Uber, Lyft, Postmates, and Ride|Austin here locally) is 4.6. Once you get below 4.69, it's time to worry.
> 
> Have you gotten any specific feedback from pax on what was happening? Has it been surging more than usual lately? Pax often take out their surge pricing frustrations out on driver ratings.


Nah

With Lyft, surge means high ratings ---- cheap paxholes don't do Lyft Surge


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

In San Francisco they have power zones where you can earn more. I am not sure if there pax will pay more.
My past 100 ratings today was 4.89 and my weekly driver summary today has a 4 stars and below comment. He stated, I was on my way home and went in the opposite direction to pick up another passenger. That is one reason my rating has been dropping.
I guess I am not worried anymore since my rating went up.


----------



## resd79 (Sep 14, 2015)

Aris said:


> I heard Uber doesn't deactivate for low ratings anymore. Is that true?


I was wondering the same thing when I kept getting drivers with 4.1-4.7 ratings. It takes quite a bit to get that low...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Same here. Someone called me cheap in a comment for not turning the AC on high enough, and someone flagged me for navigation. Never gotten either of these comments in years. I think it's an influx of former Uber passengers.
> 
> Not to worry -- Lyft is a sh** show, and they're desperate for drivers. You aren't going anywhere.


Did they ask to turn the AC on higher or were they just mind readers?

I had never been flagged before but I got flagged for Navigation and then Cleanliness on consecutive days this week. I think the rating system changed to encourage more flags somehow.



resd79 said:


> I was wondering the same thing when I kept getting drivers with 4.1-4.7 ratings. It takes quite a bit to get that low...


They could also be new drivers.

4.1 could mean you were his eight ride if he was rated on his first 7: 5,5,5,5,5,3,1


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Aris said:


> I hade 2 Lyft lines on separate days that I had to pick up the 2nd pax in the complete opposite direction.


I think Line and Uber Pool are both low-ratings magnets. Pax request them to save a couple of bucks, but they get pissed if you actually have to pick someone up.

Also, like the destination filter, Lyft's Line doesn't work well. It will take you just about anywhere to pick up another rider, including routing the original trip on a slower route that is more likely to yield a second rider. I had one Line ride that literally added 30 minutes to the original pax's ride. She said that was the last time she would request Line.

But many Lyft pax will simply give you a 3 or 4 because it's your fault, after all. The first words some of them spoke as babies were, "It's NOT my fault!"


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Did they ask to turn the AC on higher or were they just mind readers?
> 
> I had never been flagged before but I got flagged for Navigation and then Cleanliness on consecutive days this week. I think the rating system changed to encourage more flags somehow.
> 
> ...


Mind readers? I always have the AC on, actually, but I guess it wasn't high enough.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Aris said:


> I hade 2 Lyft lines on separate days that I had to pick up the 2nd pax in the complete opposite direction.
> Also picked up a veteran with a dirty and smelly dog which I did clean he hair up but the smell stuck throughout the night. I drive with the windows open in between rides. Used Lysol to day and it took out the smell. I did not to take the the pax but he said it was illegal not to take a service dog.
> I heard Uber doesn't deactivate for low ratings anymore. Is that true?
> 
> I hope so


Yesterday on Lyft I picked up 3rd pax in the opposite direction as well. The pax in the car stated: "I'm next please." I told pax that even though she was first in the car, and even though we had to drive backwards to get the next pax, the next pax is scheduled to be dropped off first. I told her it is out of my control. She gave me a low rating.

As for uber deactivating for low ratings, I recently made several posts asking that same question. Not one person responded that they were deactivated due to low ratings.



JimKE said:


> I think Line and Uber Pool are both low-ratings magnets. Pax request them to save a couple of bucks, but they get pissed if you actually have to pick someone up.
> 
> Also, like the destination filter, Lyft's Line doesn't work well. It will take you just about anywhere to pick up another rider, including routing the original trip on a slower route that is more likely to yield a second rider. I had one Line ride that literally added 30 minutes to the original pax's ride. She said that was the last time she would request Line.
> 
> But many Lyft pax will simply give you a 3 or 4 because it's your fault, after all. The first words some of them spoke as babies were, "It's NOT my fault!"


Yup


----------



## le pelerin (Feb 1, 2016)

I've driven 5 rides for LYFT and manage to have a 3.5 ! I have several hundred rides under my belt with Uber with a 4.82 ! If I get deactivated, too bad for them!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

le pelerin said:


> I've driven 5 rides for LYFT and manage to have a 3.5 ! I have several hundred rides under my belt with Uber with a 4.82 ! If I get deactivated, too bad for them!


First rating on Lyft doesn't count, they are a freebie.


----------



## VetoDrive (Apr 4, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Same here. Someone called me cheap in a comment for not turning the AC on high enough, and someone flagged me for navigation. Never gotten either of these comments in years. I think it's an influx of former Uber passengers.
> 
> Not to worry -- Lyft is a sh** show, and they're desperate for drivers. You aren't going anywhere.


My rating is 4.6 are you sure they won't deactivate me. I don't know why I got so low.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

VetoDrive said:


> My rating is 4.6 are you sure they won't deactivate me. I don't know why I got so low.


4.6 is the threshold. You don't want to get below that. You need to work to increase your rating. Here's a few tips:

1. Confirm the name of the passenger for the security of their account and state your name so they know it's a match.

2. Ask if they have a navigational preference, or if you should use gps (Google Maps or Waze).

3. Ask if they have a musical preference.

4. Ask how their day is. If their reply is short, stay quiet and let them be in their head. Most people just want to check social media, etc. without being bothered.

5. If they ask how your day is, keep it brief and say something like, "Just driving." If they keep talking and ask questions, respond, but if they don't, just stay quiet. I know it's uncomfortable but I'm telling you, most people don't want to be bothered. Too many drivers insist on talking and don't shut up -- I know because I've been the passenger and I'm like, "Oh, so this is why they have a 4.7 rating. He won't shut up, and all I want to do is think about this crappy date I'm about to go on."

BONUS: Open doors for passengers whenever possible until your rating returns to normal.

I still do all of the above and average a 4.91 to 4.95 a majority of the time -- not that any of it matters. Hope this helps!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You want to get your ratings up? Stop driving the late-night drunk runs for a while.

drunks are a problem to begin with
NOTHING is _their_ fault
If you *won't let them cram 9 people* into your Prius...it's your fault
If _they_ *spent too much money*...it's your fault
If _they_ *struck out*...it's your fault
If _they're_ drunk because *their* *boss got on their case *at work today...it's your fault
If their *wife/gf/SO is crabby *because _they_ are drunk -- again! -- it's your fault
If all else fails, they puke in your car
Don't work nights. Work days, drive business people, see your ratings thrive.



le pelerin said:


> I've driven 5 rides for LYFT and manage to have a 3.5 ! I have several hundred rides under my belt with Uber with a 4.82 ! If I get deactivated, too bad for them!


Lyft ratings are lower, and I have read that there is more to the ratings than simple averaging of rider ratings -- that acceptance and cancellations also factor in.

Lyft pax may also be...um, more...uh, _particular_.

I am 4.94 with Uber with >400 rides; 4.8 with Lyft with less than 150. Weird.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

VetoDrive said:


> My rating is 4.6 are you sure they won't deactivate me. I don't know why I got so low.


I am 4.20 on Lyft, was 4.02 a week ago, it just takes a few jerks to mess the rating up. Remember, people tend to complain more than they complement. I have never been a 4.8. You would rally have to screw up bad to get deactivated. I will not supply phone chargers and cookies for these riders. Dead phone? Should have charged it before you left the house, moron. Hungary? Pack a lunch next time. This is Lyft, not a $200 an hour limo service.


----------

